# KvdW Speedster and Elektra Nino



## repeat

As promised here are a couple of photos of my new setup. Completely gobsmacked at the moment how good it is.

I will post more photo's later and a video or 2 as I have to go into the office now.


----------



## forzajuve

That looks rubbish!

Not jealous at all


----------



## fatboyslim

That makes me want to cry. Pinnacle of espresso awesomeness!

Please please post videos of the gear shift and an extraction.

Not familiar with that grinder, whats it like?


----------



## repeat

Will do. It's a 68mm conical. 18g in about 3 seconds. It's fantastic!


----------



## garydyke1

Very very nice. Did you have much custom work done to the beast?

How did you source the grinder and how much did it cost?

Whens the party round yours to celebrate??

Videos please!!!!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Not familiar with that grinder, whats it like?


----------



## xXDaedalusXx

So jealous!

Going to cheer myself up by using the Synesso Cyncra and the Robur E at work.


----------



## lookseehear

Absolutely stunning. I think you may have the perfect cure for upgradeitis!


----------



## jimrobo

wow thats amazing!!!!!


----------



## dwalsh1

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=elektra-nino

The Grinder. My next purchase


----------



## repeat

Thanks for all the comments! It better have cured upgraditis! Yes that's the nino. I managed to get a 1 year old barely run in with an additional smaller hopper and the Borosillicate glass tube for a good price. The tube is excellent but the nino is sensitive to column height/weight to get acurrate dose hence tamper on top.

Long day at work. Will try to get some vids over the weekend.

Steaming is incredibly fast. Got a 750 motto jug and its maybe taking 10 secs. Foam silky but it's just took quick for me at the moment. I Need time to adjust! Espresso - wow. Too easy. Great flavours with no effort. Need to do some weighing tomorrow to see where I am.

LM naked pf fits. Pours blonded a little quick. More playing around to do.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

i hate that i don't get to be you D:


----------



## Slamswife

I am not jealous,

I am not jealous,

I AM NOT JEALOUS!!!

If I say it often enough..............................

Enjoy your gorgeous equipment.


----------



## Outlaw333

Stunning! The only thing that slightly puts me off about the Speedster is the gear shift.. I know it's a unique feature and adds character to the machine and I haven't tried one out but for me I would just prefer a paddle. Don't get me wrong, I love the Speedster and It's possibly the best looking machine out there but for me it plays second fiddle to the GS/3. That said, it is sort of like choosing between a Zonda and a GT40, while offering very different characteristics both would be regarded as equals but some will be drawn to one and some the other.

Chuffed to bits for you mate anyway.


----------



## rob1902

Simply incredible looking as are their other models - something to dream about. Do you just sit and look at it with your coffee?


----------



## repeat

Just got home and had a play. New SQM sweetshop. Lots of fruity, lemon, sherbet coming through. Very pleasent. Yes I can't help looking at it. It's definitely an investment and should be in the household a long time! It's also fun to use, the gear shift feels natural but I know what you mean about the paddle. Gs3 is a cracking machine just the looks didn't really appeal to me. The speedster drip tray is something you need to be conscious of as too much spillage or steam power can send water everywhere. Will definitely try to get some videos up at the weekend. The real nice thing is my wife is enjoying using it just as much.


----------



## radish

Love the Speedster! Did you get the funky tamper as well?


----------



## frankil

Congratulations mate on your fabulous setup!

I am waiting for the videos now!

And I am not jealous at all.....


----------



## ronsil

That's a great looking combo. Congratulations on what appears to me as a wonderful choice.

May you enjoy your espresso which I am sure will give much pleasure in producing.







:good:


----------



## repeat

Here is a short video as promised.











Please excuse the screaming newborn, the shocking milk and the poor quality video of the iPad. Will try to get some better footage later along with some more photos.

The machine is fantastic and if your machine can be plumbed (water and waste) I highly recommend doing it. I can't believe I had the Duetto two years and didn't plumb it. Anyway, we went for the cheap option of drilling through the side panel of wood rather than through the work surface. It's hooked to a brita purity C50 at the moment (as per Kees recommendation) but I'll be upgrading this to a C300 as my water is extremely hard and we are using the machine for hot water for tea, cooking, etc. Goodbye kettle! I'm hoping this will mean the cartridge will last a year.

Still messing with the machine. The preinfusion is really cool and the video shows is lasts about 10 seconds. This is how long the piston takes to get to full travel as my house has about 3.5-4.0 bar of line pressure. The pump is installed about 3 feet away under the sink with all the pipes running behind the washing machine, etc so it's all hidden. This makes the operation of the pump pretty quiet compared to the Duetto as it's behind a cabinet door.

The Nino is quick and loud. I don't bother with WDT, just tamp and go. I was using Finca la Fany from Hasbean at 93C, 18g of coffee. No idea of the weight of coffee out. Ran about 25 seconds post pre infusion. Was in a hurry (screaming baby). The steaming power is amazing. I'm left handed so finding it a bit awkward at the moment to steam. Think I may have to learn how to steam right handed. Milk is shocking, sorry, but rather than film again later I thought I would suffer the embarrassment and get the video up for you all to see. Sort of latte art, the milk is my excuse and I'm sticking to it 

Any questions let me know.

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## jimrobo

looks lovely! That grinder is a beast!!!!


----------



## repeat

Thanks! The grinder is surprisingly usable. Very little grind retention and very little movement in grind between coffees.


----------



## forzajuve

Never actually seen the gear shift in use before, kind of strange yet also fun. The grinder is an absolute monster chomping through beans in no time at all.


----------



## thomss

Awesome - Thanks for the pics and video - what an incredible setup, enjoy it!!


----------



## garydyke1

Can you explain the gear shift in a bit more detail? It isnt like a paddle which can be ramped up/ ramped down?

The grinder , does it tend to highlight fruits and acidity over chocolates and caramels - Ive been reading about this on HB . I find my Mazzer (with its big-flat burrs) is choc and caramel city compared to the large conicals ive tried.


----------



## lookseehear

I'm sure Repeat will confirm but I'm fairly sure that there isn't any pressure profiling, it's purely a two position switch like an e61 lever where if you put it in the first position it will preinfuse with line pressure and the second position switches the pump on.


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:



> there isn't any pressure profiling, it's purely a two position switch like an e61 lever where if you put it in the first position it will preinfuse with like pressure and the second position switches the pump on.


''and on that basis , ahm ooooot''

Still very very very jelous


----------



## repeat

Position 1 ramps to line pressure over 6-10 seconds with the help of a piston. Position 2 goes to pump. You can then go to off or 1. You can stay on 1 for as long as you want at any time. Not true pressure profiling. Conical brings out more fruits than my SJ ever did.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx

How are you getting on with the Speedster?


----------



## repeat

Really well. Should shoot another video as I'm much more at home with it. Especially the steaming power. Did a pint of milk today in a 1ltr motta jug (got from Santa) and made 2 lattes and 2 hot chocolates from it. Super fast and perfect texture. Biggest problem is the brita filter it came with. Set bypass as directed and it scaled up and reduced the flow to the group. Increased the amount of limescale removal on the filter and then descaled the giguler (think that's the name of the part). Seems to have done the trick.


----------



## iroko

Fantastic looking machine, and that grinder looks awesome.


----------



## MichaelSmith81

After watching your video, it inspired me to get out in the kitchen and have a pay with mine. 5 double shots later with various grind settings and weights, I've just pulled a perfect espresso which I'm now enjoying it (in a 5oz cup with milk) while I write this. Amazing setup by the way. Maybe one day......


----------



## repeat

Glad it got you playing again. That's where all the fun is!


----------



## Keek

still happy with your grinder?


----------

